# spitting Cobra



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Can a spitting cobra inject venom through its fangs as well as spitting it?

what can one expecting if being spray on? 

Does it only take effect if injected or it enters the eyes?

Thanks


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Surely its the same effect as the venom will enter the blood stream when it comes into contact with eyes. (I think!)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

They can bite as well as spit. If the venom enters the eyes, it causes severe pain and temporary blindness, unless it is flushed out quickly, it can cause permanent scarring of the cornea. The venom is harmless on skin contact unless it comes into contact with open wounds


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

yh if it hits your eyes it will make u go blind and i think it might kill you not sure but proberly lol

yh it will only affect you if injected or in your eyes proberly if it gets into you mouth aswell i think


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> yh if it hits your eyes it will make u go blind and i think it might kill you not sure but proberly lol
> 
> yh it will only affect you if injected or in your eyes proberly if it gets into you mouth aswell i think


Venom takes effect when it enters the bloodstream. The gastrointestinal tract (by way of the mouth) isn't connected a open wound so venom can quite happily travel into the stomach and through the body with little to no ill effects. It's poison that affects you by way of the mouth, not venom. And it won't kill you if it gets into your eyes.

Spat into your eyes, it can cause, as stuartdouglas said, corneal scarring and blindness if not washed out fast. Even if it is washed out fast, you'd be lucky to get away without some form of conjunctival infection from the damage to your eyes.

If the venom gets into an open wound via a bite, you can expect the regular trouble breathing, lowered pulse, etc, but also massive necrosis and heavy bleeding at the bite site, as can be expected from a venom so necrotising that it damages the eyes on contact. However, on bare skin, it will have no effect, as long as you've got no cuts.

Red Spitter:
WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

Mozambique Spitter:
WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

Nubian Spitter:
WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

Those links give you a general idea of three species of spitting cobra's toxicity and venom effects, as well as other information about them. Bear in mind there are many other species, all of which are documented on that website in great detail.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I see everyone says that skin contact will have no effect unless there is open cuts/wounds.

I saw an episode of one of the programmes done by Steve Irwin where he was in Africa and "found" a Red Spitting Cobra, it was spitting at him and he got venom on his arms and face, he said that he was experiencing mild pain and a burning sensation in the areas that the venom made contact with the skin.

He had to go visit a Masai tribe for water to wash it off.

Was he "lieing" for the purposes of the programme to make it look better or was he telling the truth?

I used the word "lieing" as I couldnt thin k of a better one.lol


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

It's possible that open pores or irritated or dry, cracked skin could provide a vector for the venom, however it would've been a very mild envenomation - most likely the very top layer of skin and irritation on par with something like eczema. After all, that's what the skin's for - to stop potentially harmful toxins getting in, including spitting cobra venom. 

It's also potentially possible it could've simply been a psychosomatic response, in that he was expecting something to happen and then his brain tricked him into thinking it was burning a little.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Could have had a dematological reaction in the same way that some people have sensitive skin and react to perfumes etc in skin products


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> They can bite as well as spit. If the venom enters the eyes, it causes severe pain and temporary blindness, unless it is flushed out quickly, it can cause permanent scarring of the cornea. The venom is harmless on skin contact unless it comes into contact with open wounds


 
If I can find them tonight, Ill post a pic of spitting cobra venom on skin. its not harmless believe me.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Friend of mine received a good "spit" off of a siamensis and reported some "burning" sensation. This was around the neck region and back of his ear, which is a sensative area.


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

I imagine it differs from species to species, obviously the toxicity of the venom and how much of a cytotoxic component there is.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Possibly so, either way...caution is key!

I received a secondary envenomation from a spitter, and I know a few others that have had the same. You be surprised how easy it can happen.


----------

